# Estate Agents



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

We are heading back to Spain at the end of this week. Due to a change in my wife's job she has elected to take a position in Alicante as a teacher. I am retired. She is the spouse of an EU national and we have jumped through all the hoops to get her work status resolved. 

She was going to originally take a position in Valencia but trying to find an estate agent(s) to help us was like pulling hen's teeth! I have sent out 15 emails to various estate agents in the Alicante area asking for information on the property and tried to make plans to view the rental property and as of now I have received ZERO responses! I have even put our Spanish mobile number in as a phone contact. The emails were in Spanish and English. 

Has anyone else had that problem? Is the rental market that robust estate agents don't even respond????


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

This isn't the best time of year to find a rental as the market turns more to holiday rentals.
That said getting people to respond to an email in Spain in general is like pulling teeth, if they have a phone number then try whatsap that tends to be the way most like to do business.

Another thing is they tend to deal in the 'here and now', when here just walk in to an office and they will be happy to show you around.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Pazcat said:


> This isn't the best time of year to find a rental as the market turns more to holiday rentals.
> That said getting people to respond to an email in Spain in general is like pulling teeth, if they have a phone number then try whatsap that tends to be the way most like to do business.
> 
> Another thing is they tend to deal in the 'here and now', when here just walk in to an office and they will be happy to show you around.


This is all good advice, especially the Whatsapp, it is being used instead of phone calls and SMS and emails.


----------



## llamudos (Jan 31, 2016)

I too have had problems in the Murcia region , e mail after e mail and no reply ,and we are trying to find somewhere to buy , tried contacting through the sites like idealesta and kyero ,but to no avail, you would think that as house sales have been down so long they would grasp the chance ,we are trying the walk through the door approach tomorrow {wed 11th as we are flying out in the morning ,2 appointments to view is all we have after countless requests , we might try the whatsapp route and see what happens


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Every business I know around here use WhatsApp


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

Im having this problem too in marbella  i even called an agency the other day after sending them tons of emails/ online info requests which were ignored and they told me nothing was available. Only short term lets. Which was surprising as there was loads of long term lets advertised on their site. A headache to say the least!! The woman on the phone sounded like she couldnt be bothered to do business. Not something im used to eithee. Coming from uk most agents here will jump on you given half the chance!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Im having this problem too in marbella  i even called an agency the other day after sending them tons of emails/ online info requests which were ignored and they told me nothing was available. Only short term lets. Which was surprising as there was loads of long term lets advertised on their site. A headache to say the least!! The woman on the phone sounded like she couldnt be bothered to do business. Not something im used to eithee. Coming from uk most agents here will jump on you given half the chance!!


You need to be on the spot.

I don't know about Marbella, but in my town the long term rental market is very fast moving with good properties rented within days of being advertised. 

I know several agents here & they all say that demand is outstripping supply


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Im having this problem too in marbella  i even called an agency the other day after sending them tons of emails/ online info requests which were ignored and they told me nothing was available. Only short term lets. Which was surprising as there was loads of long term lets advertised on their site. A headache to say the least!! The woman on the phone sounded like she couldnt be bothered to do business. Not something im used to eithee. Coming from uk most agents here will jump on you given half the chance!!


The 'long term lets' are window dressing, at this time of year short term lets make more money and, you're right, the woman on the phone couldn't be bothered. Try in September when more properties become available and do it in person.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Im having this problem too in marbella  i even called an agency the other day after sending them tons of emails/ online info requests which were ignored and they told me nothing was available. Only short term lets. Which was surprising as there was loads of long term lets advertised on their site. A headache to say the least!! The woman on the phone sounded like she couldnt be bothered to do business. Not something im used to eithee. Coming from uk most agents here will jump on you given half the chance!!


I'm not sure what your issue is with renting in Spain. Agencies both here and in the U.K. tend to deal with people on the spot. Again an example from the U.K. try looking for a rental in advance in the south east, won't happen to much demand and supply. Agents are not going to waste time dealing with people who are not ready, especially if you live in another country, although I'm not sure, are you actually in Spain or still in the U.K. ? On another thread you mentioned idealista as another nightmare.....and yet it's one of the main go to web sites for rentals and purchases.

You really have to be here, engage with agencies build some rapport with them. It's not unusual for Spanish companies to not answer emails in a timely or if ever manner. What if they answered and said yes we have these available do you expect to hold onto them for you? Also remember you are saying, " landlords running off with my money " " people could not be bothered to answer". Look at it from there point of view 

Foreign woman who they don't know and have never met who doesn't speak Spanish, wants them to give out information on rental properties they hold on their books. Maybe they think you're not a good bet either.! 

I'm not saying there's an issue with you, but this is not a one way street.....and if you think this is a nightmare wait until you have to register as a foreigner, get residency try for healthcare, pay taxes etc etc etc..... you are either, as I recommended before, going to have to pay for an official translator, learn basic Spanish and accept this is a totally different culture to the U.K. or you are going to live in a permanent state of stress!

I really wish you well, this is Spain... even Marbella.... and it's Spanish officials you have to deal with, Spanish agents....... and I suspect, although I do not know for sure, as many Brits have been duped by other Brits than by the Spanish.


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Phil Squares said:


> We are heading back to Spain at the end of this week. Due to a change in my wife's job she has elected to take a position in Alicante as a teacher. I am retired. She is the spouse of an EU national and we have jumped through all the hoops to get her work status resolved.
> 
> She was going to originally take a position in Valencia but trying to find an estate agent(s) to help us was like pulling hen's teeth! I have sent out 15 emails to various estate agents in the Alicante area asking for information on the property and tried to make plans to view the rental property and as of now I have received ZERO responses! I have even put our Spanish mobile number in as a phone contact. The emails were in Spanish and English.
> 
> Has anyone else had that problem? Is the rental market that robust estate agents don't even respond????


It would appear as if Alicante is very different. I sent out 11 emails and have had responses from every single agent. In fact, there are two that have bombarded me with questions and what I am looking for. We now are scheduled to view 8 houses on Saturday after we arrive at 10:00 AM! What a change......


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Phil Squares said:


> It would appear as if Alicante is very different. I sent out 11 emails and have had responses from every single agent. In fact, there are two that have bombarded me with questions and what I am looking for. We now are scheduled to view 8 houses on Saturday after we arrive at 10:00 AM! What a change......


In the city itself?


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

In the city itself and Elche. Very different than Valencia was. 

Nice change!!


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Have to report Elche is the complete opposite of Valencia was with respect to finding a place to live and the agents and their attitude. 

We did find a house yesterday, about 1km from where my wife will teach. The estate agent was outgoing, very friendly and professional. Not afraid to negotiate on the price and some extras we wanted. All in all a very pleasant transaction. 

Now the movers come on 4 August then it's off with out 2 dogs.


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

Sounds like i need to have a look at alicante!!!


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Good grief, she's back! :ban: Only kidding.


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Good grief, she's back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Granary bread!!! I never went away!!


----------

